# Alte/neue Grammatik-Bezeichnungen



## bearded

Hello 
When I studied German (long ago unfortunately) traditional descriptions of word functions were still 'en vogue' , like Hauptwort, Zeitwort etc.
Now I see that those have been replaced by modern 'Latin' definitions ,like nomen, Verb, etc.  My questions:  are the old definitions still understood by students ?  How do you call nowadays a  Mittelwort der Vergangenheit ?
Thank you.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

At a _Gymnasium _German and Germanised Latin terms are used. 

_Mittelwort der Vergangenheit - Partizip Perfekt _(not: _P__articipium Perfectum)


_When I was young, a _Hauptwort_ was also called _Substantiv_, not _​Nomen._


----------



## Liam Lew's

_Mittelwort der Vergangenheit _ What's that? I've never heard it before.

In primary school we used the German words (Fürwort, Hauptwort, Verhältniswort) but didn't use more complex words (Mittelwort der Vergangenheit, Mittelwort der Gegenwart). Later we only used those Latin-derived words and were told not to use the German words. Therefore I don't understand the meaning of some of these words. 
To your question:
I think it depends. For one thing on the specific word and for another thing on whom you are speaking to (which generation). Everybody would understand words like "Fürwort", I think.
I doubt that many of my former classmates would understand the meaning of "Mittelwort der Vergangenheit"


----------



## ablativ

As first-graders (1957)  we startet with simple words like "Tu-Wort, Dingwort, Wiewort", etc., later we learned the German expressions ("Leideform, Mittelwort der Ggw./Verg., [vollendete] Zukunft, Fürwort", etc.) and finally at a "Gymnasium" (starting with Latin as first language from Sexta up to Oberprima) we learned the Latin terms. But as Schimmelreiter already mentioned, there was no _Nomen, _no _Präteritum _(only Imperfekt), no _Flexion _​(just Konjugation, Deklin.) and so on.


----------



## Yuca007

Oh yeah, "Tu-Wort", they taught me that in elemetary school, too. I hated it as a kid, because I thought they must be kidding to use such babytalk for grammar. When they started replacing it with the proper expressions in German and later Latin-derived, I was really relieved.

I think the most frequent German names are still commonly understood today and still taught, considering what I heard in school, and that's not all that long ago. I agree that there's a focus on the Latin-based expressions at the _Gymnasium, _though I don't recall being discouraged from using the German equivalent in the classroom.


----------



## Liam Lew's

Yuca007 said:


> Oh yeah, "Tu-Wort", they taught me that in elemetary school, too. I hated it as a kid, because I thought they must be kidding to use such babytalk for grammar. When they started replacing it with the proper expressions in German and later Latin-derived, I was really relieved.


The same with me. The same for _Wiewort,_ _Fürwort, Leideform _and_ Beiwort. _But, other than "Mittelwort der Vergangenheit" and in regard to the OP's question, these are some of the terms I understand easily. That's because they are simplifications made for children.


----------



## Frank78

Liam Lew's said:


> Everybody would understand words like "Fürwort", I think.



I doubt that. I learnt the German expressions long after I left school. In the former GDR only Latin expressions were used right from the beginning, even in elementary school.


----------



## Hutschi

It depends on when you started school. In 1960 we started with German words, like Dingwort and Tätigkeitswort.
I thin in the 5th class we changed to latin words but I am not sure. (Dresden, GDR, 3. allgemeinbildente polytechnische Oberschule).


----------



## sanne13

At the moment they use the german expressions in primary school (at least in Bavaria) and later they learn the latin terms.


----------



## berndf

Schimmelreiter said:


> When I was young, a _Hauptwort_ was also called _Substantiv_, not _​Nomen._


That is something I still can't come to terms with. To me it still feels plain wrong to equate the terms _Substantiv_ and _Nomen_. After all, _Substantive_ are only one class of _Nomen _with the other major class being the _Adjektive_.

Using _Nomen_ in the sense of _Substantiv_ mainly occurs in school grammars. In academic literature it is not that common.


----------



## Frank78

berndf said:


> That is something I still can't come to terms with. To me it still feels plain wrong to equate the terms _Substantiv_ and _Nomen_. After all, _Substantive_ are only one class of _Nomen _with the other major class being the _Adjektive_.
> 
> Using _Nomen_ in the sense of _Substantiv_ mainly occurs in school grammars. In academic literature it is not that common.



Why should you use the more broad "Nomen" (=all declinable words) if you can use the specific "Substantiv"? Not all "Nomen" are "Hauptwörter".


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Frank78 said:


> "Nomen" (=all declinable words)


And even pronouns, numerals and articles are included, which I find especially unhandy in everyday use (pronouns being nouns!).


----------



## berndf

Frank78 said:


> Why should you use the more broad "Nomen" (=all declinable words) if you can use the specific "Substantiv"? Not all "Nomen" are "Hauptwörter".


I practically never use the term _Nomen._ I use the terms _Substantiv_ and _Adjektiv_. I only use the term _Pronomen _in the more general sense, i.e. _seine_ in the phrase _seine Mutter_ is a _Pronomen_.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> _seine_ in the phrase _seine Mutter_ is a _Pronomen_.


To me, 'seine' in  'seine Mutter' is a possessive adjective.  Otherwise, how do you distinguish functions in a phrase like ''meine Mutter und seine''? (in my view, meine=possessive adjective, seine=possessive pronomen).


----------



## Schimmelreiter

bearded man said:


> To me, 'seine' in  'seine Mutter' is a possessive adjective.  Otherwise, how do you distinguish functions in a phrase like ''meine Mutter und seine''? (in my view, meine=possessive adjective, seine=possessive pronomen).


What's the difference? Are _blaue _and _rote _different word classes in _Es gibt blaue Blumen und rote_​?
Or, speaking of _demonstrative _pronouns, are _diese _and _jene _different word classes in _Es gibt diese Blumen und jene_?


----------



## bearded

Well, in my understanding an adjective (in attribute position) must be accompanied by a noun, whereas with a pronoun/pronomen the noun is not expressed, but only understood. The English language seems to know that difference when it distinguishes my from mine, your from yours... And in German,a word like 'meinige' can only be a pronomen, not an adjective.
Or does that difference in classification only exist in old grammar books?


----------



## bearded

I feel that SR's questions deserve a more exhaustive reply on my part.
I know that - as time goes by - grammar definitions and classifications may change to a certain extent, so maybe SR or someone else will tell me if what I was taught long ago is still valid today (and I hope I will not sound too pedantic):
All adjectives may have an attributive, predicative or pronominal function.
Attributive: a good man, this man, my brother, the first man
Predicative: the man is good, I consider him good
Pronominal: the bad man and *the good one*, that man and *this one*, the first man and *the second one.

*Now, SR's examples are somewhat tricky, because ,in German, qualifying and demonstrative adjectives have the same 'shape' whether with attributive or pronominal function, and he has chosen precisely those adjectives:
'blaue Blumen und rote, dieser Mann und jener'.
(Anyhow, there are some pronominal forms like 'derjenige..'.).

But my point was about possessive adjectives, and here there really is some (possible) 'shape' distinction depending on the function:
mein Bruder und *deiner, *meine Eltern und *deinige...
*
In berndf's phrase _seine Mutter_  'seine' is a possessive adjective with attributive function. How can it be a pronomen? Indeed, the etymology itself of the word pronomen is from Latin _pro nomine_ (anstelle des Namens, in-stead of the noun)....


----------



## berndf

It is a Pronomen because it stands "for" (=in the position of) a Nomen, a Nomen Adjectivus which is also a class of Nomen.

Besides, adjectival pronouns are not entirely equal in form to adjectives. Compare "Ende diese*s* Jahres" (pronominal declension) and "Ende nächste*n* Jahres" (adjective declension).


----------



## bearded

@ berndf
Do you think that in 'seine Mutter' _seine_ stands ''for'' a nomen?  I do not think so. You wrote it is a pronomen.
And the difference between endings, that you mention, is a difference between declension of demonstrative adjectives and qualifying(temporal) adjectives.
There is nothing pronominal here, in my view. If you said ''dieses Jahr und das nächste'', then _nächste _would be pronominal.
Both _dieses _and _nächsten_ are attributive adjectives in your examples.
But probably we are adopting different criteria of definition/classification.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

berndf said:


> Ende diese*s* Jahres


_Ende diesen Jahres_​ is quite common, though.


----------



## berndf

bearded man said:


> @ berndf
> Do you think that in 'seine Mutter' _seine_ stands ''for'' a nomen?  I do not think so.
> And the difference between endings, that you mention, is a difference between declension of demonstrative adjectives and qualifying(temporal) adjectives.
> There is nothing pronominal here, in my view. If you said ''dieses Jahr und das nächste'', then _nächste _would be pronominal
> Both _dieses _and _nächsten_ are attributive adjectives in your examples.


An adjective *is* a Nomen in Latin grammar on which traditional German terms are based.


----------



## berndf

Schimmelreiter said:


> _Ende diesen Jahres_​ is quite common, though.



Aber (noch) nicht standardsprachlich.


----------



## bearded

@ berndf
Aus obigen posts geht  mMn klar hervor, dass wir unterschiedliche grammatische Bezeichnungen/Kriterien anwenden. Aus Neugier:  welches wären Deine grammatischen Definitionen jeweils für _mein _und _deiner_ im Satz  ''_mein Bruder und deiner'' ? _  Nomen, Pronomen, Adjektive...?  Danke im Voraus.


----------



## berndf

Nach dieser Systematik ist _mein_ ein _attributives Possessivpronomen_ und _deiner_ ein _nicht attributives Possessivpronomen_.


----------



## Hutschi

Es sind zum Teil eben nicht einfach unterschiedliche Bezeichnungen, sondern auch unterschiedliche Konzepte zur Einteilung.


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> Es sind zum Teil eben nicht einfach unterschiedliche Bezeichnungen, sondern auch unterschiedliche Konzepte zur Einteilung.


Das stimmt, und ich möchte nun gerne wissen, ob und inwieweit berndfs Konzepte eine Innovation darstellen, oder ob sie seit jeher bestehen und im ganzen deutschsprachigen Raum gelten.
Als man - vor Jahrzehnten - anfing, mir Deutsch beizubringen, schienen 'meine' Definitionen und Einteilungen noch angwendet zu werden...


----------



## berndf

bearded man said:


> Das stimmt, und ich möchte nun gerne wissen, ob und inwieweit berndfs Konzepte eine Innovation darstellen, oder ob sie seit jeher bestehen und im ganzen deutschsprachigen Raum gelten.
> Als man - vor Jahrzehnten - anfing, mir Deutsch beizubringen, schienen 'meine' Definitionen und Einteilungen noch angwendet zu werden...


Nein, die Systematik, die ich beschrieben habe ist die "alte". Die Bezeichnung _Nomen_ auf Substantive zu begrenzen ist die Neuerung. Diese Neuerung (_Substantiv_ und _Nomen_ als gleichbedeutend zu verwenden) findet sich vor allem in Schulgrammatiken und in Grammatiken für Sprachunterricht für Ausländer. In der Sprachwissenschaft ist die alte Terminologie nach wie vor in Verwendung.


----------



## Sepia

Schimmelreiter said:


> _Ende diesen Jahres_​ is quite common, though.



Ich würde trotzdem sagen - grammatikalisch falsch, wenn nicht unmittelbar davor ein Adjektiv hingehört, das du nicht erwähnt hast. Wenn du meinst, es wäre korrekt, würde ich gerne wissen seit wann und die Logik hinter dieser neuen Betrachtungsweise sein sollte.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Sepia said:


> Schimmelreiter said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Ende diesen Jahres_​ is quite common, though.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich würde trotzdem sagen - grammatikalisch falsch, wenn nicht unmittelbar davor ein Adjektiv hingehört, das du nicht erwähnt hast. Wenn du meinst, es wäre korrekt, würde ich gerne wissen seit wann und die Logik hinter dieser neuen Betrachtungsweise sein sollte.
Click to expand...


_B1. Die Einnahmen diesen Jahres übertrafen die Einnahmen letzten Jahres um 20%._
_B2. 1995 war ein Erfolgsjahr. Die Einnahmen dieses Jahres übertrafen diejenigen des Vorjahres um 20%.
_
_In B1 referiert das Demonstrativum deiktisch auf das zum Sprechzeitpunkt laufende Jahr. In B2 referiert es anaphorisch auf das im vorangehenden Text erwähnte Jahr. Diejenigen Sprecher, welche diesen Jahres nicht grundsätzlich falsch finden, können die beiden Formen in B1 und B2 nicht austauschen. Es gibt somit eine einfache, semantisch konditionierte Regel._

http://www.christianlehmann.eu/ling...is_grammar/dt_deklination_demonstrativum.html



PS
Ich behaupte nicht, dass die o.a. Regel _standardsprachlich _ist. Sie entspricht aber meinem Sprachgefühl. Vielleicht erleb' ich's noch, dass sich mir der _Standard _anpasst.  

Siehe





berndf said:


> Schimmelreiter said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Ende diesen Jahres_​ is quite common, though.
> 
> 
> 
> Aber (noch) nicht standardsprachlich.
Click to expand...



PPS
Es geht also um Fälle, in denen _diesen _durch _laufenden_ ersetzt werden kann: _Ende laufenden Jahres (anni currentis)._


----------



## berndf

Das ist ja jetzt ein Nebenkriegsschauplatz. Es ist zwar richtig, dass _diesen Jahres_ heute auch schon von gebildeten Sprechern benutzt wird, nichtsdestoweniger insistieren Schulgrammatiken immer noch auf _dieses Jahres_. Bis vor etwa 150 Jahren hätte es nach damaligen Schulgrammatiken auch _nächtes Jahres _heißen müssen und in weiteren 50 Jahren werden Schulgrammatiken auch _diesen Jahres _für "richtig" halten. Aber im Moment ist es so, wie es ist. Wir befinden uns da gerade in einer Transitionsphase.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich sehe es genauso, wie Schimmelreiter. Möge der Standard sich anpassen.
Es ist eine einfache Möglichkeit zur Unterscheidung der beiden Fälle. Ich stimme Schimmelreiter völlig zu.


----------



## Gernot Back

bearded man said:


> To me, 'seine' in  'seine Mutter' is a possessive adjective.


You mean, its a possessive *article*, not _adjective. <mantra>_Unlike in Italian and Portuguese, a possessive determiner cannot be accompanied by an article, so it must be an article in itself in German.</mantra>.
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2186750&p=10955807#post10955807
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2440084&p=12272773#post12272773


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> You mean, its a possessive *article*, not _adjective. <mantra>_Unlike in Italian and Portuguese, a possessive determiner cannot be accompanied by an article, so it must be an article in itself in German.</mantra>.
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2186750&p=10955807#post10955807
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2440084&p=12272773#post12272773


Da dieser Thread spezifisch über deutsche Terminologie geht und alle Beteiligte entweder Muttersprachlers sind oder ganz hervorragend Deutsch können (BM), antworte ich auf Deutsch um eine Vermischung deutscher und englischer Terminologie zu vermeiden.

Ich stimme vollkommen mit Dir überein, dass die Bezeichnung _Possessivadjektiv _im Deutschen unpassend wäre und ich stimme auch mit Deiner Begründung überein. Ich ihr auch noch nie in der Literatur begegnet (außer in deutschsprachigen Grammatiken romanischer Sprachen).

Die Umbenennung des althergebrachten _Possessivpronomens _in _Demonstrativartikel _ist dann, aber auch nur dann, sinnvoll und notwendig, wenn man die (Schul-) Terminologie _Nomen=Substantiv_ verwendet. Verwendet man die traditionelle Terminologie, nach der _Nomen _ein Überbegriff für Substantive und Adjektive ist, bleibt der Terminus _Possessivpronomen _m.E. sinnvoller. Dies hat zur Folge, dass es in einigen Kontexten unbestimmt bleibt, ob ein _Pronomen _syntaktisch die Funktion eines Substantivs oder eines Adjektivs inne hat. Ich denke hierbei vor allem an die prädikative Verwendung wie in _Dieser Wagen ist deiner_. Hier wäre _deiner _sowohl als Adjektiväquivalent (in Analogie zu _Dieser Wagen ist rot_) als auch als Substantiväquivalent (in Analogie zu _Dieser Wagen ist eine Limousine_) sinnvoll zu interpretieren. Ich halte diese Unbestimmtheit des Begriffs _prädikatives Pronomen_ für einen Vorteil.


----------

